# Break Up



## Semi1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was in a relation ship from last 5 years.. I love that person to all the extreme limits. I did a lot for him. it was sixth year. We were about to get marry. But my parents refuse to let me marry him. And said that i have to mary a person of their choics. my parents are real strict i cant go against them even. I told him all my situations. He compromised n said do wat ur parents said.. I was hell tensed that i want to b vd him. Bt aftr a month he is in a relationship vd another girl. he hide her frm me. I jus came to knw. n now m hell worrried that how can he be vd another girl. he s vd her now. I dun knw how to get rid of all this situation. This is a mess. Help me out i love him


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

Well you just cant have him!


----------



## Semi1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I know i cant have him. Bt i cnt see him in a relationshp vd othr grl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZacThomas (Mar 5, 2012)

Sometimes misunderstanding create this problem with a couple. Better to talk on the topic you doubt your partner instead of taking quick action. I will suggest you to move on in your life rather than thinking about him again and again.


----------

